# tri-tip hybrid cook?



## rbnice1 (Nov 1, 2022)

Has anyone done any smoked/sous vide tri-tips?  I have not made one in years but my local butcher is stocking them and pushing them.  Last one I made was tough and not great.  Wouldn't mind trying it again but if I did I think a 2-3 hour cooler temp smoke then sous vide for 12-24 hours might be a good experiment.  Thoughts?


----------



## clifish (Nov 1, 2022)

I have smoked a TT to about 110 deg,  vac pack and freeze.  When I want it,  I SV until about 125 and do a reverse sear.  The worst thing you can do with a TT is over cook it.  Needs to be on the rare side and sliced correctly.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 1, 2022)

Yep all the time. 

The last one I did was cold smoked then I Sous vide cooked it as a Mississippi roast for 4 hours at 130°. Then seared it off.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 1, 2022)

rbnice1 said:


> Last one I made was tough and not great.


I don't get where folks are getting tough tri tips unless it is sliced with the grain instead of against it. There are a lot of bad slicing diagrams on the internet.


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 1, 2022)

The only tough tri tip I’ve had is when a friend cooked it past well done in the oven….but not long enough to bring it to brisket style. Even when it wasn’t carved right it was only a little chewy!!


----------



## Carbon1960 (Nov 2, 2022)

My go-to is Sous Vide to 130, let it cool off a bit then sear over coals. I don't like too much smoke on tri-tip.


----------



## cutplug (Nov 2, 2022)

As stated slicing against the grain and keeping it med rare or rare is key.
A butcher at Safeway asked me one time how I cooked them as his was always tough!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 2, 2022)

^^^^^^^^ Yea that!
Al


----------

